# Can't get new ip address



## rtrac02 (Dec 20, 2007)

I am having issues getting a new ip address. I am using a wireless connection and I am connected to a network, but even though the signal strength is excellent I have limited or no connectivity. When I try to repair the connection an error says that it cannot renew my ip address. I went to Start/Run/CMD and then typed: ipconfig /renew. After a few seconds the report says No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media disconnected. An error occured while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection 2 : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 20, 2007)

Disable your wirless connection in Control Panel > Network Connections

Start > Run > type "services.msc" and stop the "DHCP Client" Service

Re-enable your wireless connection in Control Panel > Network Connections

Try to conect to your router

Wait a few seconds

Disable your wireless connection in Control Panel > Network Connections

Start > Run > type "services.msc" start the "DHCP Client" service

Re-enable your wireless connection in Control Panel > Network Connections

Connect to your router

I hope this works for you, either way it goes, please post your results so we can offer more suggestions.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Many times this is the result of mis-matched encryption keys. Try disabling encryption until you get it working, then enable encryption on the router as a separate step.


----------



## rtrac02 (Dec 20, 2007)

Chauncey...it didnt work. Thanks for trying though. I dont know how to disable my encription so I didnt try the 2nd advice. Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## rtrac02 (Dec 20, 2007)

how do i disable my encryption johnwill?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Using the web based setup for your router. You didn't supply a make/model of the router, so it's hard to be more specific.


----------

